

Hacking Ruby's Syntax - herval
http://www.leonardoborges.com/writings/2010/02/03/hacking-rubys-syntax/

======
telemachos
This strikes me as a terrible, terrible idea. There are already two ways to
declare a method private in Ruby (as the author of the post says). They are
both simple, easy to remember and not especially verbose.

He has small quibbles with each method ('small' is his word, by the way, not
my characterization), but still, to tweak the parser and create a special
_def_p_ keyword of his very own? How does he plan to share code with anyone
else?

